# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  پیغام خطا : collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

## ali_13h

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان 
من هر بار که به برنامه یک header اضافه می کنم این پیغام خطا رو میده 
کسی میدونه منظور این پیغام خطا چیه ؟

----------


## alaaaa

خوب این link error 
اگه اونطور که شما می گین وقتی که header اضافه می کنید این اتاق میافته به احتمال قوی به این دلیله که تابعی داخل Header معرفی کردین ولی اون رو تعریف نکردین.
معمولا پیدا کردن Link error خیلی سخته

----------

